# The Emerging Lurch Movement



## Theogenes (Jan 14, 2008)

Tom in the Box has done it again!

Tominthebox News Network - Religious Humor/Satire: Frustrated Monsters Everywhere Join the "Emerging Lurch" Movement


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 14, 2008)

So is Brian McScarum the new guru of the movement?
Scott McNightofthelivingdead acting as NT scholar in residence?
Tony Jonestownhorror taking care of the youth work niche?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you, Thing. Er, Theogenes.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 14, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> Thank you, Thing. Er, Theogenes.


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 14, 2008)

You Rang?
(Isn't that what Lurch always said, if I'm remembering right?)


----------



## Theogenes (Jan 14, 2008)

a mere housewife said:


> Thank you, Thing. Er, Theogenes.





That's "Your welcome" in Thing language


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 14, 2008)

You make Wycliffe laugh.

(I was looking for an appropriate smiley... no doubt that isn't it.... but you did make me laugh.)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 14, 2008)




----------

